
7 things I've learned by running a business myself - tagawa
https://medium.com/@benschwarz/7-things-i-ve-learned-by-running-a-business-by-myself-5e047386be65#.gb89gukc2
======
djsumdog
I agree with his "fuck startup weekends" slide, but a lot of the other
information feels generic.

~~~
Gibbon1
One thing I'll add is if your customers other businesses it'll often take
12-18 months for them to realize you even exist. And they won't commit their
business to yours without testing you out' for 12-18 months after that.

